# Cycling shoes for road bike



## james.g.putnam (11 mo ago)

Hi. I am struggling with finding the right shoes to complement my road bike. I am using an older style pedal and cleat system at the moment called "the frog" by speedplay. It uses a two bolt design. Seems like most cycling shoes are either 3 bolt road specific or some version of 2 bolt mountain specific. I was ideally looking for something that looks more like a sneaker and less like a ski boot (with all the wires and clips and protrusions and so forth). I guess my question is twofold: 1) can you use shoes for road biking that say that are specifically for mountain biking in their product descriptions and 2) is there a good road specific shoe out there that isn't insanely expensive AND is a 2 bolt model (as opposed to 3)? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

All my bike shoes are Mtn Bike Shoes, I have 1 MBike & 5 other ROAD/GRAVEL bikes. There is a very similar thread from a couple of weeks ago about all this and it is somewhat entertaining.








Simple but very serious question about bike shoes, need help


Hello everyone, I had an issue with a foot tendon after in August of last year. I made the mistake of riding 75 miles in elite running shoes which are basically weightless and extremely flexible. The tendon has healed but now I gather that I need stiff bike shoes not flexible trail runners...




www.roadbikereview.com


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

I use a Shimano XC-7 SPD mt. bike shoe. Its not a beefy hiking boot type shoe and is pretty much identical to their SPD-version. Lots of similar shoes out there.


----------



## gondricka (7 mo ago)

With question 1, I think it is possible because it will not affect you much. I use my shoes with SPD cleats. I find it can be used both when you go touring and mountain biking. And when I use SPD cleats for my shoes, I feel very comfortable and convenient. I think that's an option you can try.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I question whether you can use the 'frog' system on mtn bike shoes, you have to use 'road' shoes IMO. To change to a shoe without a rock on the bottom of your foot, you going to have to change to SPD's.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

duriel said:


> I question whether you can use the 'frog' system on mtn bike shoes, you have to use 'road' shoes IMO. To change to a shoe without a rock on the bottom of your foot, you going to have to change to SPD's.


Frogs are definitely 2-hole and designed to be used on MTB shoes.


----------

